# You and your vape - who are you thread



## brotiform (27/4/16)

Lock please


----------



## zadiac (27/4/16)

Already a similar thread here bud 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-face-behind-the-post.t741/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

